# Garage Ramp



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi all,
Could anyone suggest, or reccomend a reputable company that does a ramp, or winch system to go in a Chieftain g? I have a Yamaha 600, & at 175kgs is within weight limits, & will physically fit in, but I don't want to rely on the mrs for a push!!!
Thanks in advance

CREAKY.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

How about a couple of housebricks & a plank of wood? Plenty of revs & ba**s of steel should get you in just fine!!  .

Alternatively, a winch like THIS*
May do the job.
Not sure about ramps though*


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well there are >these<  or >these< or even >these< 

peedee


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Ramp*

There is also a guy on Ebay that sells galvanised ramps for bikes at about £3 a foot.

Just put in bike ramp as a search should find him.

Pete


----------



## bkjk (Feb 5, 2007)

HI U SHOULD HAVE A RAMP SUPPLIED WITH A CHIEFTAIN G, IS THAT NOT SUITABLE.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
I'm looking at the same type of thing. I'm trying to get a 690 KTM into a N & B Flair. I've looked at loads of ramps. The wide ones are to heavy and hard to store, the light ones too narrow. I'm nearly at the point of buying two light weight Ali ones and clamping them together. If you find a better idea let me know !


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I used one of these folding type ideal for heavier bikes and takes up less storage too! :wink:

ramps


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi all,
Just a quick update on my ramp hunt!!!!
Bought an alloy foldig ramp, as reccomended by MandyandDave, from Bikerparts Direct, £55 inc. p&p. It has a swl of 750lbs, & so far is spot on for the job.
Had to change bikes as the Yam was too long for garage, so now have Kawasaki 500, 20kgs lighter so no need for winch!.

Thanks all for replies,

CREAKY


----------

